# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  ارتباط با Database

## ronaldo

سلام
  در بخش Asp.Net Application در delphi8 چطوری می توان با یک database مثلا SQL Server ارتباط برقرار کرد و در یک DBGrid نمایش داد

با تشکر

----------


## sql_qassem

اونجا حتما adoConnection دارد می تونی از اون استفاده کنی
SQL

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
مشکل من اینجاست که در بخش Data Explorer بر روی connection مربوط به MSSQL علامت 
ضربدر خورده و بعد از modify  کردن آن پیغامSQL Server dosnot exist or access denied
را می دهد در ضمن user و permision  های مربوطه را در SQL Server هم تعریف کرده ام

----------


## SyntaxCheck

علامت ضربدر برای این خورده که کانکشنتون رو تنظیم نکردید. کانکشن رو مادیفای کنید و خواص مربوطه رو تنظیم کنید و هواستون باشه که قبل از باز کردن کانکشن باید SQL server رو استارت کرده باشید.

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
  گرچه در این فاصله مشکل من حل شد ولی از توجه شما ممنونم  :flower:  :flower:  :heart:

----------


## ali643

از چه کامپوننت هایی باید استفاده کنیم تا به Sql-server وصل بشیم 
و خواص اونا رو چه طوری باید تنظیم کنیم
مرسی :heart:  :heart:

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
شما با استفاده از BDP میتونید با SQL server کار کنید.
مراحل کار:
1) از برگه Borland Data Provider یک BdpDataAdapter روی وب فرمتون قرار بدید.
2) روی کامپوننت BdpDataAdapter1 راست کلیک کنید.
3) Configure Data Adapter رو انتخاب کنید.
4) در پنجره جدید باز شده از برگه Command کانکشن رو انتخاب کنید اگر وجود نداره New Connection رو انتخاب کنید.
5) کلید Add رو فشار بدید و Provider رو MSSQL انتخاب کنید و یک نام براش بزارید و OK کنید.
6) از سمت راست Connection Settings رو تمام مواردش رو خوب و با دقت تنظیم کنید(مانند هاست نیم و دیتابیس و ...) و سپس کانکشن رو تست کنید و OK کنید. حالا در پنجره Data Adapter Configuration در قسمت Connection باید BdpConnection1 ظاهر شده باشه.
7) از قسمت SQL Commands کمندهای مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید (مثلا Select) و همچنین تیبل مورد نظرتون رو در دیتابیس از بخش Tables. و Generate SQL رو کلیک کنید. یا اینکه کوئری رو خودتون بنویسید.
8 ) حالا Preview Data رو انتخاب کنید و Refresh رو کلیک کنید. باید سطرهایی از تیبل انتخاب شده رو مشاهده کنید.
9) حالا برگه DataSet رو در همین پنجره انتخاب کنید و NewDataset رو انتخاب کنید و OK رو کلیک کنید.
10) حالا به محیط دیزاین وب فرمتون برگشتید و آماده استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی. از برگه کامپوننتها، برگه BD Web رو انتخاب کنید و یک DBWebDataSource و بطور مثال یک DBWebGrid روی وب فرمتون بزارید.
11) حالا DBWebDataSource1 رو از پایین وب فرمتون انتخاب کنید و پراپرتی DataSource اون رو به DataSet1 (همون دیتاستی که در وب فرمتون وجود داره و درست شده) تنظیم کنید.
12) حالا DBWebGrid ای رو که روی وب فرمتون دارید رو انتخاب کنید و DBDataSource اون رو به DBWebDataSource1 تنظیم کنید و همچنین پراپرتی TableName رو انتخاب کنید(توجه کنید که پراپرتی Active از کامپوننت BdpDataAdapter که روی وب فرمتون هست باید True باشه)
13) از منوی Run گزینه Run Without Debuging رو انتخاب کنید.(هواستون باشه که SQL Server استارت شده باشه و همچنین IIS)
____________________________
البته توسط کنترلهای برگه Data Component هم به راحتی میتونید همچین کاری رو انجام بدید. و مثالهای خوبی رو میتونید در هلپ پیدا کنید.

پیروز باشید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک سوال برای من پیش اومده.

وقتی ما از Borland Data Provider ها استفاده کنیم بطور پیش فرض اسمبلی های مربوط به آن بر روی سرور وجود ندارند (مثلا Borland.Data.Provider.dll).
برای اینها چه اتفاقی میافتد؟ ‌آیا باید بهمراه فایلهای برنامه بر روی سرور Upload‌شوند؟
و یا به Application ما لینک میشود؟

----------


## ali643

علی جون مرسی
حالا یک سوال وقتی که من همین کانکشن رو می سازم در قسمت هاست نیم و یوزرنیم وپسورد رو چی برم
البته من Table خودم را در SQL-Server ساختم حالا چیکار باید بکنم
اینم پیغام خطایی هست که موقع تست کردن بهم میده
اگه میشه یه Sample برا تازه کارا درست کنید بگذارید همین جا تا ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام



> وقتی ما از Borland Data Provider ها استفاده کنیم بطور پیش فرض اسمبلی های مربوط به آن بر روی سرور وجود ندارند (مثلا Borland.Data.Provider.dll).


بله حتما باید این اسمبلیها رو در فولدر Bin روی هاست آپلود کنید. بطور مثال اگر از بانک SQL server در وب اپلیکیشنتون توسط BDP استفاده کردید باید فایلهای زیر رو هم آپلود کنید:
1) Borland.Data.Provider.dll
2) Borland.Data.Mssql.dll  به همراه bdpmss15.dll
3) Borland.Data.Common.dll

البته این نکته رو هم اضافه کنم که اگر از کنترلهای برگهء DB WEB استفاده میکنید مانند DBWebGrid باید اسمبلی Borland.Data.Web.dll رو هم به همراه بقیه آپلود کنید.

در این فایل راهنمایی خوبی جهت نصب اسمبلی ها اومده و میتونید بفهمید که چه چیزهایی رو دقیقا باید چگونه نصب کنید:
\Program Files\Borland\BDS\2.0\deploy.rtf
__________________________________________________  ________




> حالا یک سوال وقتی که من همین کانکشن رو می سازم در قسمت هاست نیم و یوزرنیم وپسورد رو چی برم


اگر بصورت لوکال قصد دارید برنامه رو تست کنید طبیعتا باید از یوزرنیم و پسوردی که خودتون برای دیتابیستون در SQL server درست کردید استفاده کنید و اگر قرار هست که برنامه رو روی هاست دیگری بفرستید باید یوزرنیم و پسورد دیتابیسی رو که هاست به شما داده اونجا وارد کنید.
(مثلا روی دستگاه خودتون در حالت عادی OSAuthentication رو برابر True قرار بدید و یوزر نیم و پسورد رو خالی بگذارید برای تست کافی هست)




> اگه میشه یه Sample برا تازه کارا درست کنید بگذارید همین جا تا ما هم استفاده کنیم


در کار با اکتان همه تازه کار هستیم چون اکتان تازه بدنیا اومده  :wink: 
اما به چشم سعی میکنم یه مثالی رو اینجا بزارم که دوستان استفاده کنند.
پیروز باشید

----------


## ali643

علی جون دوست داریم :kiss: 
ما منتظریم

----------


## SyntaxCheck

این برنامه یک مثال نوشته شده با اکتان هست.
پیشنیازها برای اجرا:
1) ساختن یک دیتابیس در اس کیو ال سرور با نام "dic"
2) ساختن یک تیبل با نام "MyWords" داخل همان دیتابیس(در اینجا با فیلدهای English و Persian البته شما میتونید همه این تنظیمات رو به میل خودتون عوض کنید و بطور کلی از بانک دیگه و تیبل دیگه ای استفاده کنید)
4) این پروژه رو در شاخه C:\Inetpub\wwwroot باز کنید و یک Virtual Directory در وب سرورتون براش بسازید و وب سرور رو استارت کنید.
3) اس کیو ال سرور رو که دیتابیس مذکور به همراه تیبل با فیلدهای ذکر شده رو درست کردید استارت کنید. و پروژه رو باز کنید و کمپایل کنید و سپس Run Without Debugging رو کلیک کنید.

____________________
نکته مهم اینکه اگر قصد دارید این وب اپلیکیشن رو در هاستی که اکتان بر روی اون وجود نداره نصب کنید باید اسمبلی های ذکر شده در پست قبلی بنده رو هم در محل ذکر شده آپلود کنید.
همین
پیروز باشید

----------


## ali643

علی جون ورود اطلاعاتش یادت رفت :mrgreen:  :wink:

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
این سمپل جهت وصل شدن به دیتابیس بود همون طور که گفتم اینجا گذاشتم. قرار نیست که اصولا اینجا کلاس آموزشی باشه که مرحله به مرحله همه چیز آموزش داده بشه که من چیزی رو در سمپل به قول حضرتعالی یادم رفته باشه. کمی بهتره برای شروع کار مطالعه کنید. دیروز هم به شما عرض کردم برای مطلبی که شما دنبالش هستی با کمی تلاش میتونی در مثالهای اکتان پیداش کنی.

----------


## ali643

استاد ما رو عفو کنید :cry:  :cry:

----------


## sql_qassem

ممنون از SyntaxCheck

----------

